# Amateur BBQ Comp in Topeka, KS Sept 9th and 10th



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope I can post this here, if not mods feel free to delete it.

Our church is having a BBQ competition in Topeka, KS on the weekend of Sept 9th and 10th.  It is the first time they have done this and is not KCBS or anything else, totally amateur in every way.  It is more of a "feeler" you could say, it is kicking off the Jamboree fundraiser weekend, they want to make it stand alone on it's own weekend eventually if there is enough interest in the area.  $50 entry fee, Bring your own meat, categories are Ribs, Chicken, Sides and an Open Category.  If anyone is interested PM me and I will get you contact info.

Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## pote05 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is there a web site for this?


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny, I was just saying to my wife that I thought it would be fun if our church had a bbq competition. I just couldn't figure out how to raise money. Mind if I ask what your church is doing? Donations? Entry fees? Selling food? I'm in DC, but thought it would be a fun way not only to raise money but to encourage fellowship among the congregation. Plus with all the help I've received here, I'd be a shoo in :)


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 15, 2011)

Pote05 said:


> Is there a web site for this?




Sorry no website, shoot me a PM and I will get you in contact with the person putting it on.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 15, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> Funny, I was just saying to my wife that I thought it would be fun if our church had a bbq competition. I just couldn't figure out how to raise money. Mind if I ask what your church is doing? Donations? Entry fees? Selling food? I'm in DC, but thought it would be a fun way not only to raise money but to encourage fellowship among the congregation. Plus with all the help I've received here, I'd be a shoo in :)




Our church puts on what they call the "HOLY SMOKIN JAMBOREE", this is the fourth year for it I believe, first year for the BBQ Comp.  It has evolved alot in four years, it has now become a three day event instead of just two.  Donations are always welcome, they have food all day long, one of the local guys does the ribs for them (he donates his time and smokers), a beer garden, then they have all sorts of raffles and silent auctions for stuff donated and made by the parishners.  It has been great for the church, the people that organize it put in alot of time, the jamboree is always the second weekend in Sept.  during the the winter the committee has monthly meetings starting in Oct. and when may hits they have weekly meetings.  Obviously a church would not have to get this extravagant, but there are over 800 families in our parish, although I don't think very many smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   They are gonna have a teen dance on Friday this year and a Texas Hold em tournament, then there a big dance on Saturday.  They have Bingo on Sat afternoon and sunday afternoon, these are the things that come to mind, there is alot more than this going on too.  Updated the entry fee in the original post only $50 this year.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 31, 2011)

One last bump, for any locals interested.  I don't think it will be huge, so it might be a good one to cut your teeth on.


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun, too bad I'm not even close.


----------

